# Am I responsible for Pest Control, or is my Landlord? (Florida rental)?



## MarieYad (Jul 14, 2012)

I am renting a house in Florida, and the detached garage is infested with rats. I have already laid down traps and bait and managed to kill two, but I am still unable to get rid of them. They have destroyed a lot of my property, as well. In my lease, it states that I am responsible for pest control, but the "Florida's Landlord/Tenant Law Summary of Chapter 83, Part II - Florida Statutes" states that "the landlord shall, at all times of the tenancy, make reasonable provisions for extermination of rats, mice, ants and wood destroying organisms and bed bugs." Can I get the landlord to legally do anything to get rid of these rats?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 14, 2012)

Marie, I would have this conversation with your landlord. Are you in a single family or multi-family unit? Do your neighbors have the same problem? Is there anything of yours in the yard that would add to the infestation?


----------



## nealtw (Jul 16, 2012)

Did you act on any answers that Sean got in May on Yahoo?


----------



## elbo (Jul 20, 2012)

instead of spending time with forums and argueing with your landlord, while the rats keep multiplying, Because it is a detached structure, get some  "eraze " rodent killer. you'll probably have to mail order it but Amazon ships really fast. A little bit goes far and the rat only has a few minutes to write his will. Get the smallest container you can get because only a few pellets are needed Each pellet is about 1/8 inch diameter by about 3/8 inch long, Its cheap and highly effective


----------



## MorrisLowe321 (Sep 6, 2012)

Exactly, instead of fighting with your landlord first you should get rid of the rats that may get double or three times in quantity and the whole family of rats start making your place a rat town. So take some steps in solving this problem out first then arguing would be a better option


----------



## notmrjohn (Sep 21, 2012)

There is no argument or fight. The law does plainly state that pest control is landlords responsibility. law mentions rodents specifically. If landlord fails to control rodents, call 1st local code enforcement, housing authority, animal control, and/or health department.  you should get action within day or two. 2nd local city or county Consumer Affairs Division,  3rd State  Consumer Affairs Division.  All  these authorities would be interested to know of landlord harboring vermin. In extreme situation of landlord not complying with law, you may with hold rent, but follow all laws regarding that, proper notice, possible escrow account, etc. Some localities provide for rent payment to housing authority, who will pay for treatment, repairs etc, send remainder to landlord. If landlord fails to act you may, with proper notification be able to permanently with hold costs of your dealing with problem.  
 It is not your responsibility to do what landlord should, as practical matter it may be wise to do it yourself.
  By law, landlord can not retaliate against you in any way, such as eviction or harassment.


----------

